# poc water temp



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Port O'Connor
as of 07:00 AM CST 02/02/2011

Primary Water Level: 1.0 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 26.8 mph (gusting to 34.4 mph) 
Wind Direction: 355.0 degfromN (N) 
...Water Temperature: 37.9 degF 

*


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is COLD!!!


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*at my house

wind 26.6* mph from  NE
* gust 28.9* mph
temp 23.7
feels like 7


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

Theres no way that deep water temp right? surely that reading has to be off a flat to drop that much so fast.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> Theres no way that deep water temp right? surely that reading has to be off a flat to drop that much so fast.


right off of the weather station on the end of the little jetty


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Platform is located by the little jetty off the ICW in about 6 ft. of water. 1-2 foot off the bottom.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Port O'Connor
as of 08:00 AM CST 02/02/2011

Primary Water Level: 1.1 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 25.7 mph (gusting to 34.0 mph) 
Wind Direction: 350.0 degfromN (N) 
...Water Temperature: 37.2 degF 

*


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I hope that 35" trout in long Lake has a good little warm spot. I pray all the fish make it out of the back lakes (Fifth, power, contee, pringle, long) and into deeper warmer water.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Not sure what the water temps were last year, but it was 19 deg. one morning when we left Charlies and I saw at least 3 big dead trout in Power while duck hunting. That was only one day of extreme cold. I sure hate to see what 2 to 3 days of this is going to do.


----------



## gourdhead (Apr 3, 2006)

*This Weekend*

We are fishing out of POC on Saturday. Any recomendations?


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

gourdhead said:


> We are fishing out of POC on Saturday. Any recomendations?


Stay home! Fish will still be in shock.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

gourdhead said:


> We are fishing out of POC on Saturday. Any recomendations?


take a dip net with you

man, hoping for the best... army hole, ICW, etc... stack them in and leave them alone fishermen.. LOL.. just kidding


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll be thinkin about ya Capt. Henry..
Good luck down there.....
I put out a memo around west galston bay for all the reds to head deep...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

gourdhead said:


> We are fishing out of POC on Saturday. Any recomendations?


 Find warm water..... The wells of Espritu or the deep reefs in West. Set out a heater two days before fishing.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Trailer your boat to North Florida instead. It's 70 degrees outside. The cold front isn't even coming here, for some reason.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Per NOAA site, water temp at Port Aransas (PTAT2) is 54.9 at 10am today. Sure is a lot of difference between there & Port O.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

TPWD just announced a coastal fishing closure from noon today thru noon on Saturday


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

DGAustin said:


> Per NOAA site, water temp at Port Aransas (PTAT2) is 54.9 at 10am today. Sure is a lot of difference between there & Port O.


Port A is located next to the Ship Channel which is 50+ feet deep. Port O is near a sand flat that sometimes blows out very shallow during strong NW winds. Two very different locations-interesting to see.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That doesn't sound good for the back lakes of POC, Pringle and Contee. They got hammered last winter too.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> That doesn't sound good for the back lakes of POC, Pringle and Contee. They got hammered last winter too.


I seriously doubt there are any trout in the back lakes of POC... a buddy of mine told me the tides are very very low and have been for a while so the fish have left the back lakes for a while now. I doubt you will see any fish kill from this...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: :rotfl:

ummmm.. OK


----------



## TOM HANS (May 10, 2007)

Captain Henry,
any word on a fish kill yet at Port O.
Captain Tom


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, take a landing net, scale & camera so you can log all the big Trout you find floating. You won't probably won't catch anything cause the water will be so danged cold, but it may warm to the upper 40's or so in the afternoon under the sun.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Sure hope those big trout make it through the weekend...


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow that is cold. On Saturday the temps were 55-56 everywhere we fished.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

DGAustin said:


> TPWD just announced a coastal fishing closure from noon today thru noon on Saturday


I heard the same thing DG, I think from the Arny Hole to Matagorda Island somewhere. I'll check and see if I can find it.









*News Release*
*Temporary Fishing Closure in Place on Texas Coast during Freeze*
*Feb. 2, 2011*
*Media Contact: *Steve Lightfoot 512-389-4701, [email protected]
AUSTIN - The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department has issued a temporary closure to saltwater fishing along parts of the Texas coast to protect resources during freezing weather conditions. The closure takes effect at noon Wednesday, Feb. 2, 2011 and extends through noon on Saturday, Feb. 5, 2011.
In addition to killing game fish in shallow bay waters, a hard freeze can also cause surviving fish to congregate in a few deeper areas where they become sluggish and prone to capture. Those are the areas the department has temporarily closed.
"The high mortality that a freeze can cause may deplete fish stocks for years," said Robin Riechers , director of TPWD's Coastal Fisheries Division. "Protection of the surviving fish during the few days when they are especially vulnerable to capture would likely shorten the time period for overall recovery of coastal species, especially spotted sea trout."
Texas has about two million acres of bays and estuaries susceptible to freeze. There were three major freezes during the 1980s, including one in 1989 when the temperature at Brownsville dropped to 16 degrees and an estimated 11 million fish were killed in the freeze event.
Anglers and coastal residents can report any freeze related fish kills or large numbers of sluggish or cold-stunned fish by contacting TPWD's Law Enforcement Communications office at (281) 842-8100 or (512) 389-4848.

*Coastal Areas Closed To Fishing During Freeze Conditions*

_Effective Noon, Feb. 2, 2011 through Noon, Feb. 5, 2011_

*County*

*Nearest City*

*Site Name*

*Description*

Calhoun

Port O'Connor 
Army Hole 
The enclosed waters between the Matagorda Island State Park docks and Pringle Lake .​


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*temp 02/03 7 am*

*Port O'Connor
as of 07:00 AM CST 02/03/2011

Primary Water Level: 1.1 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 23.0 mph (gusting to 29.3 mph) 
Wind Direction: 359.0 degfromN (N) 
...Water Temperature: 34.7 degF 

*


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

POC SPEC said:


> I seriously doubt there are any trout in the back lakes of POC... a buddy of mine told me the tides are very very low and have been for a while so the fish have left the back lakes for a while now. I doubt you will see any fish kill from this...


Those bigger trout will try to weather the storm thinking they can make it, but in the end it just gets too cold. Saw this last year when it froze. No small trout dead, only large females.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Rip-N-Lips said:


> Those bigger trout will try to weather the storm thinking they can make it, but in the end it just gets too cold. Saw this last year when it froze. No small trout dead, only large females.


I was in POC last year when we had the freeze/fish kill... the conditions were different in my opinion. The tide had been high for the previous week (thus the back lakes were full of water and warm) The artic front hit and trapped the big trout in the back lakes and they didnt have a chance.

This year, the tides have been low for at least a week prior to the cold front and I just dont think many big trout are still in the back lakes/shallow water. I think they have had enough warning are in deep water.... I could be wrong.


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone been down to check out the backlakes yet? Any floaters? Any ice on the water? Was there last year at pringle and it was a sad sight to see all those trophy trout floating...hopefully they all got the hell outa dodge this year.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

devand said:


> Anyone been down to check out the backlakes yet? Any floaters? Any ice on the water? Was there last year at pringle and it was a sad sight to see all those trophy trout floating...hopefully they all got the hell outa dodge this year.


if you haven't noticed it is still way too cold to be playing on a boat:rotfl::cloud:


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Port O'Connor
as of 11:00 AM CST 02/03/2011

Primary Water Level: 1.4 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 18.3 mph (gusting to 20.4 mph) 
Wind Direction: 2.0 degfromN (N) 
...Water Temperature: 34.5 degF 
*


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

No I'm quite aware of the weather, but thanks for the update. Last year it was 25 outside when I was in poc during the fish kill and there were plenty of folks down there.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

i was out in it last year, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, still shakin


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Doesn't look too good..are u sure that's reading the temp right??34 degrees??!! Man this suxks


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes..we are sure. Hard to believe-but true.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Port O'Connor as of 04:00 PM CST 02/03/2011

Primary Water Level: 0.9 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 17.9 mph (gusting to 21.3 mph) 
Wind Direction: 360.0 degfromN (N) 
...Water Temperature: 35.1 degF *


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

POC SPEC said:


> I was in POC last year when we had the freeze/fish kill... the conditions were different in my opinion. The tide had been high for the previous week (thus the back lakes were full of water and warm) The artic front hit and trapped the big trout in the back lakes and they didnt have a chance.
> 
> This year, the tides have been low for at least a week prior to the cold front and I just dont think many big trout are still in the back lakes/shallow water. I think they have had enough warning are in deep water.... I could be wrong.


You are exactly right about the low tides, and I hope your hypothesis is correct or there are going to be a lot of dead trout.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

capt henry said:


> *Port O'Connor
> as of 11:00 AM CST 02/03/2011
> 
> Primary Water Level: 1.4 ft below Mean Sea Level
> ...


How deep?

Very bad; however, it's the temps in the deep sanctuaries that really matters. That's where the survivors are--if any.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

So I really don't understand these water temp readings. In the morning it's 34.5 and now it 44. When did it ever get warm enough to make the water temp jump 10 degrees? Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

POC is showing 38.8 now. thats the highest it has been the last few days. Been hanging around 34 or 35. I would bet the change is from an incoming tide. Starting to get some water back in the bay maybe.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> So I really don't understand these water temp readings. In the morning it's 34.5 and now it 44. When did it ever get warm enough to make the water temp jump 10 degrees? Doesn't sound right to me.


Agree with ya, I've been checking water temps all day at many different sites. Most areas have been reading in the 40's, and seadrift was the lowest at 39. These numbers all matched with other sites, so? I ain't calling anyone b.s, but these water temps that were all getting have been varying .


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Just heard some bad news from there today, floating big girls in Pringle. Over a half dozen over 30".

Mike


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Agree with ya, I've been checking water temps all day at many different sites. Most areas have been reading in the 40's, and seadrift was the lowest at 39. These numbers all matched with other sites, so? I ain't calling anyone b.s, but these water temps that were all getting have been varying .


Ya I have been monitoring temps today too but mostly around rockport and PA and according to NOAA they been in the high fortys and low 50s. Not callin any b.s. On anyone either just don't know how they would vary that much from one location to another that's not all that far from each other


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

That jump in water temp corresponds to the incoming tide bringing warmer offshore water into the bay. I'm sure those warmer waters don't make into the back bays.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Already???!!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Just a guess, but that 43 degree reading looks like an anomoly. Perhaps a barge passed by at that time and stirred up some slightly deeper/warmer water.

It's back down now...

*Port O'Connor* as of 09:00 PM CST 02/03/2011

Primary Water Level: 0.4 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 20.1 mph (gusting to 23.5 mph) 
Wind Direction: 359.0 degfromN (N) 
...Water Temperature: 34.7 degF


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Fishdog said:


> That jump in water temp corresponds to the incoming tide bringing warmer offshore water into the bay. I'm sure those warmer waters don't make into the back bays.


 That's true, but 10 degree variances are not reliable enough to go by. If you want true water temps as far as fish kills go, these stations need to be placed in bay water conditions. We used to have some good stations in East Matty at Gulf cut, and Condos cut, but now are abandoned.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Just heard some bad news from there today, floating big girls in Pringle. Over a half dozen over 30".
> 
> Mike


Heard the same thing about an hour ago from someone that has a friend that took an airboat out look'n around.


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

The temperature readings you see come from a 1 inch potted resistor that is attached to a brass tube at the end of a 3/4 inch pvc pipe from an acoustic sensor mounted in a 6 inch protective stilling well.


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

The temps are correct. Each location is different-I ain't no oceanographer-just the guy whose job relies on accurate data being reported. Stop busting my balls.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Slackr said:


> The temperature readings you see come from a 1 inch potted resistor that is attached to a brass tube at the end of a 3/4 inch pvc pipe from an acoustic sensor mounted in a 6 inch protective stilling well.


Slackr, Thanks. Is the depth placement the same for all the sensors?


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, if you mean the depth off the bottom - yes. Depth from the surface will vary greatly dependent on location. There are a lot of reasons why the numbers vary.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Nice avatar Slackr*

I can tell the man is a scientist


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Port O'Connor as of 05:00 AM CST 02/04/2011

Primary Water Level: 0.3 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 17.9 mph (gusting to 20.4 mph) 
Wind Direction: 340.0 degfromN (NNW) *


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Mark as Spam
Report as Abuse

*Port O'Connor as of 06:00 AM CST 02/04/2011

Primary Water Level: 0.5 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 14.1 mph (gusting to 15.4 mph) 
Wind Direction: 334.0 degfromN (NNW) 
...Water Temperature: 33.8 degF *


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Capt. Henry...Thnx for keepin us posted in the POC area....any reports of dead fish?


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Slackr said:


> Well, if you mean the depth off the bottom - yes. Depth from the surface will vary greatly dependent on location. There are a lot of reasons why the numbers vary.


Thanks for the reply. I understand.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

txred said:


> Hey Capt. Henry...Thnx for keepin us posted in the POC area....any reports of dead fish?


haven't heard yet but i am afraid that it will not be goodsad3sm


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Is the temp from the bottom or the surface?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> Just heard some bad news from there today, floating big girls in Pringle. Over a half dozen over 30".
> 
> Mike





Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Heard the same thing about an hour ago from someone that has a friend that took an airboat out look'n around.


BULL****.. pics or it didn't happen. 6+ at one time in Pringle alone? that makes me LMMFAO

Everyone, I mean, everyone.. knows there are no trout 30" or bigger in the POC proper area... they've been run off or caught already by all the crowds... only 14 7/8" trout are left in POC.. it's not even worth going there to fish anymore.. further south is the place to be.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

:whitesheelast year the day after the freeze me and my buddy took his new boat for its maiden voyage and to put break in hours on new motor and witnessed several dead trout
no 30 inch but several 25-27 in pringle i was amazed bc i felt there was no nice trout in poc but that day proved me wrong
there there just smart due to fishing pressure on a daily basis
pray for warmer temps
they forecasting another artic front next weekend that might be the double wammy for the trout


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hch3 said:


> :whitesheelast year the day after the freeze me and my buddy took his new boat for its maiden voyage and to put break in hours on new motor and witnessed several dead trout
> no 30 inch but several 25-27 in pringle i was amazed bc i felt there was no nice trout in poc but that day proved me wrong
> there there just smart due to fishing pressure on a daily basis
> pray for warmer temps
> they forecasting another artic front next weekend that might be the double wammy for the trout


no... did you put a tape measure on each of those fish? deceiving looking in water... you are still right... there are no big fish around POC.. it's best for a trophy fisherman or anyone looking for a quality fishing trip to head further south if they want quantity and size...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> no... did you put a tape measure on each of those fish? deceiving looking in water... you are still right... there are no big fish around POC.. it's best for a trophy fisherman or anyone looking for a quality fishing trip to head further south if they want quantity and size...


  hmmm


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Actually there's an article in the TIDE about TPWD netting and tracking studies, almost ALL trophy trout 28" or larger are found in areas with low fishing pressure, even in highly fished bays, the spots amazed the scientists because the typical structure and habitat is completely different than they had been taught or learned about, big trout are big for a reason, theres actually more out there than everyone thinks you just have to fish no mans land and hope they're hungry that day.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> no... did you put a tape measure on each of those fish? deceiving looking in water... you are still right... there are no big fish around POC.. it's best for a trophy fisherman or anyone looking for a quality fishing trip to head further south if they want quantity and size...


So you don't say???
I beg to differ.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> no... did you put a tape measure on each of those fish? deceiving looking in water... you are still right... there are no big fish around POC.. it's best for a trophy fisherman or anyone looking for a quality fishing trip to head further south if they want quantity and size...


no to measure tape
yes to check it stick
i fish theese areas quiet often and it amazed me of the quality of fish that are there and are rarley cuaght with all the pressure and bait choices with a hook they see from day to day


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> no... did you put a tape measure on each of those fish? deceiving looking in water... you are still right... there are no big fish around POC.. it's best for a trophy fisherman or anyone looking for a quality fishing trip to head further south if they want quantity and size...


 your joking right?


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

My understanding is that the sensor is 2-3 feet off the bottom. Pretty amazing to see 33.1.

Port O'Connor as of 11:00 AM CST 02/04/2011

Primary Water Level: 1.2 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 14.5 mph (gusting to 18.6 mph) 
Wind Direction: 306.0 degfromN (NW) 
...Water Temperature: 33.1 degF

It has rebounded a bit late this afternoon to the low 40s, but I bet it dips pretty low again tonight. They're predicting the 20s again tonight in Seadrift.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Port O'Connor as of 07:00 AM CST 02/05/2011

Primary Water Level: 0.7 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 13.2 mph (gusting to 15.7 mph) 
Wind Direction: 246.0 degfromN (WSW) 
...Water Temperature: 45.5 degF *

GETTING BETTER


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Same at Eagle point the temps seem to have come up a couple of degree's over night


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

It looks like the worse may be over in POC. The water temp (as reported by the little jetty bouy) reported that Friday afternoon the temp increased from around 33 degrees to 43 degrees. It pretty much stayed in this range through the night and right now it is still 43 degrees. I would expect it will really warm up later today.

 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...393.1324239774&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_reply#

Mark as Spam
Report as Abuse

*Port O'Connor as of 09:00 AM CST 02/05/2011

Primary Water Level: 0.9 ft below Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 19.2 mph (gusting to 22.8 mph) 
Wind Direction: 232.0 degfromN (SW) 
...Water Temperature: 43.3 degF*


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ummmm.. OK


Whatcha think now?


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

seadave said:


> So you don't say???
> I beg to differ.


You are dealing with a d-bag Dave... just stirrin the pot


----------



## ebneruh54 (Jan 23, 2006)

*POC Report*

Fished Friday, Saturday, and Sunday in POC. Lowest water Temp we could find in West Matagorda, ESB, or SAB was 40.7...We ran barroom, blackberry, dewberry, city slickers, decros, CG flats, J hook, Fish pond, Big Pocket, Lighthouse, Grass/Farwell, Whittakers, Pringle, Contee, Southpass...Did not go into some of the further back lakes because we could not get in or didnt want to push it in tran cat. buddy and I prob walked a few miles easy Sat and Sunday...walked back drains from fish pond to lighthouse (it was land locked...found a dozen dead redfish on the bank that the birds/predators already got to, and saw several acomatose redfish swimming to top and in circles), walked all the marsh in mule slough (mainly dry) and found 1 dead +- 20" flounder. Walked back creeks in contee too. saw 1 dead redfish and 1 hardhead and a few mullet. Talked to 2 boats that went into pringle Sat, 1 with fishereries committee and they did not see any dead fish...We saw ZERO dead or floating trout for the duration of our trip. Did not go into 5th, long, power, twin, post, pats, etc but I heard there were a few in Power because it is locked in on this low tide. We ran into several schools of 1000's of redfish in front of the lakes and around the boat lanes pulling up to sun from deeper water when the sun came overhead. decided to mess around and sight cast w/ paddle tails and it was nuts, got it on film. Sunday same thing...decided to make another wade IN FRONT of the lakes w tails and had a few keeper trout in a few minutes in 1 ft of water and also saw 1 large ~28-29" trout in 1 ft of water in front of southpass lake cruising around just fine. I understand with the heat they may float up in the next few days, but when we left the lakes and ran the bay to charlies cut and the ditch back to POC the water temp was already a steady 49.7 according to GPS. This was our experience from the weekend and what I personally saw/didnt see. I hope the kill is not too severe. Also some family friends pulled 4 man limits of trout out of SAB on sat on tails. Hope this helps


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Great news, fingers crossed.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

ebneruh54 said:


> Fished Friday, Saturday, and Sunday in POC. Lowest water Temp we could find in West Matagorda, ESB, or SAB was 40.7...We ran barroom, blackberry, dewberry, city slickers, decros, CG flats, J hook, Fish pond, Big Pocket, Lighthouse, Grass/Farwell, Whittakers, Pringle, Contee, Southpass...Did not go into some of the further back lakes because we could not get in or didnt want to push it in tran cat. buddy and I prob walked a few miles easy Sat and Sunday...walked back drains from fish pond to lighthouse (it was land locked...found a dozen dead redfish on the bank that the birds/predators already got to, and saw several acomatose redfish swimming to top and in circles), walked all the marsh in mule slough (mainly dry) and found 1 dead +- 20" flounder. Walked back creeks in contee too. saw 1 dead redfish and 1 hardhead and a few mullet. Talked to 2 boats that went into pringle Sat, 1 with fishereries committee and they did not see any dead fish...We saw ZERO dead or floating trout for the duration of our trip. Did not go into 5th, long, power, twin, post, pats, etc but I heard there were a few in Power because it is locked in on this low tide. We ran into several schools of 1000's of redfish in front of the lakes and around the boat lanes pulling up to sun from deeper water when the sun came overhead. decided to mess around and sight cast w/ paddle tails and it was nuts, got it on film. Sunday same thing...decided to make another wade IN FRONT of the lakes w tails and had a few keeper trout in a few minutes in 1 ft of water and also saw 1 large ~28-29" trout in 1 ft of water in front of southpass lake cruising around just fine. I understand with the heat they may float up in the next few days, but when we left the lakes and ran the bay to charlies cut and the ditch back to POC the water temp was already a steady 49.7 according to GPS. This was our experience from the weekend and what I personally saw/didnt see. I hope the kill is not too severe. Also some family friends pulled 4 man limits of trout out of SAB on sat on tails. Hope this helps


Great info. Thanks for the report. I really think the reason POC and other areas dodged the "fish kill bullet" was because the very low tides before the front hit. Most fish were already in deep water...

I wonder what Infamous J-bag thinks??


----------



## ebneruh54 (Jan 23, 2006)

*there are NO big trout in POC*

Wanted to agree that there are ZERO big trout in POC...here is a few from the last few months IN POC all 28-30.5" on artis...next


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Here are a few the freeze got last year.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC SPEC said:


> Whatcha think now?





POC SPEC said:


> I doubt you will see any fish kill from this...


you said you doubt there would be a fish kill from this freeze... guess I should have asked you to define fish kill before I LMMFAO at your statement? Maybe a fish kill to you is 10,000 fish and buzzards circling for miles.. that I can agree did not happen.

and yeah, I've seen some big, 30" +, fish come into POC.. after a 30+ minute boat ride from the ramp heading souf to catch them, i.e panther and beyond... the 30/30 rule for big POC fish... 30 inches, gotta go 30+ minutes by boat


----------



## ebneruh54 (Jan 23, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> you said you doubt there would be a fish kill from this freeze... guess I should have asked you to define fish kill before I LMMFAO at your statement? Maybe a fish kill to you is 10,000 fish and buzzards circling for miles.. that I can agree did not happen.
> 
> and yeah, I've seen some big, 30" +, fish come into POC.. after a 30+ minute boat ride from the ramp heading souf to catch them, i.e panther and beyond... the 30/30 rule for big POC fish... 30 inches, gotta go 30+ minutes by boat


most of the few pics above over 28 landed in barroom bay. the others grass island area. in the pics, you can see the boat houses in mailboat cut on the perimeter of barroom, not even 200 yd boat ride from fishing center.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> *you said you doubt there would be a fish kill from this freeze... guess I should have asked you to define fish kill before I LMMFAO at your statement? Maybe a fish kill to you is 10,000 fish and buzzards circling for miles.. that I can agree did not happen.*
> 
> *and yeah, I've seen some big, 30" +, fish come into POC.. after a 30+ minute boat ride from the ramp heading souf to catch them, i.e panther and beyond... the 30/30 rule for big POC fish... 30 inches, gotta go 30+ minutes by boat*


Come on dude... if someone says "fish kill" we are talking about numbers that are somewhat significant... now a few trout and reds that died. There are bigger fish kills every single fishable day in POC than what happened due to the freeze... heck, it probably helped the population because no one was fishing.

you need to get out fishing more... and lets not act like a 25''+ trout isnt a good trout


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Largest throut I that I have ever caught was in barroom bay. Big trout are around, but they are like big deer sometimes they are closer than you think. Biggest deer I have ever seen in my life was in addicks reservoir at Eldridge and Clay. Just because you dont know where they are doest mean we dont!! haha


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

barroom bay is always full of shrimp, used to shrimp it all summer long... of course the fish will be there too... glad yall are catching big ones there.. and so are the rest of the internet people watching looking for spots.. LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC SPEC said:


> Come on dude... if someone says "fish kill" we are talking about numbers that are somewhat significant... now a few trout and reds that died.


 ok, sorry about that.. I should have known it meant something significant, instead of a fish kill as in some fish being killed by the cold...


POC SPEC said:


> There are bigger fish kills every single fishable day in POC than what happened due to the freeze... heck, it probably helped the population because no one was fishing.


 I agree, see post 78 above.. prime example of big fish kill...



POC SPEC said:


> you need to get out fishing more... and lets not act like a 25''+ trout isnt a good trout


I know a 25" trout is a big trout, no argument from me.. a real trophy for POC because there are no 30"+ big trout there..







:rotfl:

which reminds me... I need to get my gear ready for the only chance to catch a true big girl in POC... floating the big jetty washouts in an inner tube at night with a fluorescent glow stick tied to each ankle... hammer them big girls.


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

An inner tube!! Dang why didn't I think of that it'll work way better than the life jacket I'v been wearing!! haha


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

ebneruh54 said:


> most of the few pics above over 28 landed in barroom bay. the others grass island area. in the pics, you can see the boat houses in mailboat cut on the perimeter of barroom, not even 200 yd boat ride from fishing center.


Those are nice fish! I think he's jerking your chain.....don't encourage him.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rvd said:


> Those are nice fish! I think he's jerking your chain.....don't encourage him.


come on.. barroom bay is to close to everything.. even a kayaker can get to it... and every boat in POC drives through it, or in some cases, churns through it not knowing where to go... that is why there are not any good fish in barroom bay.. there are better fish over at big boggy and you can drive up to it in a honda accord if you wanted to.. that is the place to fish, big boggy..


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

why do they pick on you J?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> why do they pick on you J?


I dont know but you ought to be loving some of these posts explaining where to catch big trout in POC... :biggrin:

I'll take you out in the Depserado this summer now I am back in the game at POC.. thanks for the info on where yall are catching the big trout fellas...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

You fish?


InfamousJ said:


> I dont know but you ought to be loving some of these posts explaining where to catch big trout in POC... :biggrin:
> 
> I'll take you out in the Depserado this summer now I am back in the game at POC.. thanks for the info on where yall are catching the big trout fellas...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InternetJ is the best fisherman in the world! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> InternetJ is the best fisherman in the world! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Now that is funny! I think that is the first time that a "gilbert post" has ever made me laugh.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yeah, gilbert posts suck but in person he is really funny.. looking.


----------

